# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Մահացել է Գալյա Նովենցը

## Smokie

Բոլոր մեծերը հերթով հեռանում են...




> Մահացել է Ժողովրդական արտիստուհի, ՀՀ պետական մրցանակի դափնեկիր Գալյա Նովենցը: Նրա առողջական վիճակը վերջին շրջանում վատացել էր:
> 
> Հայկական կինոյի թախիծն ու ժպիտը,- այսպես էին բնորոշում բոլոր ժամանակների հայ և խորհրդային կինոյի ամենանշանավոր և ամենատաղանդավոր վարպետներից մեկին՝ Գալյա Նովենցին: Նա նկարահանվել է բազմաթիվ ֆիլմերում` ''Բարև, ես եմ'', ''Հեղնար աղբյուր'', ''Մենք ենք, մեր սարերը'', ''Նահապետ'', ''Գիքորը'', ''Հին օրերի տանգոն'', ''Կարոտ'', ''Որտեղ էիր, մարդ Աստծո'' և այլն: ''Մեր մանկության տանգոն'' ֆիլմը Գալյա Նովենցի ''աստեղային ժամը'' եղավ, առիթ տվեց համաշխարհային կինոյի շատ մեծությունների հիանալ նրանով:
> 
>  ''Ցավալիորեն լսեցի Գալյա Նովենցի մահվան լուրը: Իմ վերաբերմունքը նրա ու նրա պրոֆեսիոնալիզմի նկատմամբ միշտ եղել է բարձր: Հաճույքով էի շփվում նրա հետ: Գալյան փայլուն, մեծ դերասանուհի էր, յուրահատուկ իր տեսակով: Նա աչքի էր ընկնում ինչպես իր ազգային հատկանշներով, այնպես էլ համամարդկային արժեքներով, ազգայինից դուրս զգացումներով ու հիմա շատ դժվար է գիտակցել, որ նա այլևս մեզ հետ չէ'',- ՄԱՄՈՒԼ.am լրատվականի թղթակցի հետ զրույցում ասել է ՀՀ Ժողովրդական արտիստ Ռաֆայել Քոթանջյանը:


 Լույս իջնի հոգուն :Sad:  :Cray:

----------


## Արէա

Մարդ չմնաց Smokie ջան  :Sad:

----------


## My World My Space

Կինոները մի՞քս են արել… «Հին օրերի տանգոն»

----------

Quyr Qery (24.07.2012), Smokie (23.07.2012), VisTolog (23.07.2012)

----------


## Lion

Ափսոս, շաաատ ափսոս - Աստված հոգին լուսավորի...  :Sad:

----------

keyboard (24.07.2012)

----------


## Varzor

:Sad: 
Հոգին լուսավոր լինի:
Ահա և եկավ այն օրը, որ կարող է վերևից "աշել ու տեսնել, թե էս աշխարհն ընչի է էսպես ծուռ"

----------

keyboard (24.07.2012), laro (24.07.2012), Lion (23.07.2012), Quyr Qery (24.07.2012), Smokie (23.07.2012), yerevanci (24.07.2012), Նարե91 (23.07.2012)

----------


## keyboard

Ափսոս, ողորմի Աստված:
Բայց թող Աստված ների, էս հարցում ես իր հետ համամիտ չեմ:
Օրինակ`  Ֆռունզիկը, Գալյան, Սոֆիկոն, Խորիկը ու էլի տենց շատերը, պիտի չմեռնեն, պիտի անսպառ լինեն իրանք...
Շատ եմ ափսոսում....

----------

Nadine (26.07.2012), Quyr Qery (24.07.2012), Smokie (23.07.2012), VisTolog (23.07.2012), yerevanci (24.07.2012), Մինա (23.07.2012)

----------


## yerevanci

Բա  հիմա  ո՞վա  լույսը  վառելու  ու  մարելու :Sad:   Շատ  եմ  ցավում,  բայց  եկեք  ժպիտով  հիշենք  նրան: 

Ամենալավ  ֆիլմերից  մեկը  նրա  դերակատարությամբ

----------

keyboard (24.07.2012), Smokie (24.07.2012)

----------

